# Documents needed to clear shipping at the port



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

MOrning all,

Well, we are beginning to settle in to life here in POrto apart from the fact that we are still sleeping on lilos until our shipping arrives! OUr shipping is due into POrto on the 3rd Sept but the shipping company have informed me that I need various forms: one from the POrtuguese Consulate for Qatar and another from the local council. Does anyone have any experience with this? Surely the shipping company should be arranging these documents? Or no?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shipping company should have organized various forms that they and you needed to complete before shipping see here
http://www.pssremovals.com/pdfs/M_Svcs_Customsregulation_Portugal.pdf 
some very important ones if you don't want to pay any import duty.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Shipping company should have organized various forms that they and you needed to complete before shipping see here
> http://www.pssremovals.com/pdfs/M_Svcs_Customsregulation_Portugal.pdf
> some very important ones if you don't want to pay any import duty.


I'll agree with that.

(FWIW) we came from South Africa last year & I had to present myself at the PT High Commission in Pretoria with a list of our goods (they provided the document & I just ticked boxes stating X number of boxes of books etc) and then pay a small fee to get my correctly stamped import permission. 

I did ask if i could have done it all by email and money transfer but they were adamant that I had to be there in person....... also, my shipping company knew nothing at all about it so didn't mention it to us.

That said, you might like to check with Tony Charlton who posts here because he came from Botswana and there wasn't a High Commission there and I'm not sure how he got over that problem....... but I think he did get over it somehow.


----------



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

Thanks all.Very helpful although I am beginning to panic a little. I will get back in touch with Crown

They only told me about these documents when I was already in the UK and Ramadan was in full swing- and now Eid. EEk


----------

